# Ice and Water Shield



## hender999

Hi Folks,

I used to roof many years ago - mainly cedar. Bought a new house 13 years ago and I'm now needing a new roof. I'm putting IKO Cambridge 30 on my house. My question is regarding ice and water shield.

I used to use Grace ice and water back then, but I was an installer and not the one paying for it. Upon pricing my roof recently, I was told that IKO Commercial ArmourGard Ice and Water Protector is every bit as good as the Grace I/W, and at $90 per roll less, this is attractive to my budget.

Questions:
1) Is the IKO AG any good? It seems to be quite substantial in terms of thickness - not sure that that is a major factor though. 
2) The pitch of my house is 8/12 - do you recommend it at the eves?
3) Do you recommend i/w in the valleys?
4) Planning on re-roofing my brothers cottage as well, and was thinking of wrapping his whole roof in the IKO AG - slope varies from 4/12-8/12. Thoughts?

If I recall correctly, I used to use felt in the valleys, then drop in the copper valley, snap a line from top to bottom and apply 18" of i/w along the line sealing the valley to the plywood. Thoughts on this method? 

Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## Fox Island Roofing

I always use I/W on the eves and valleys regardless of metal valley. I have used IKO Gold Shield, Grace, and now Blueskin HT200. I stay away from the granulated ones like ArmourGuard as they don't self seal like the ones I mentioned above. Also they are harder to "form" around things if you need too. My personal fav is the Blueskin. Generally cheaper. If you are going to install over the edge of the copper, you should be using an HT so as to avoid runny black streaks of tar in your valley when it gets hot. It looks pretty ugly on nice copper.


----------

